# Growing Indoors No Lights



## radioguy123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it possible to grow decent bud indoors with no special lights? Just treat it like a regular house plant.


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah you can do that. Just make sure it has good nutrients and the PH is correct. Good luck and grow safe!


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 6, 2008)

Yo Ho radioguy123,
You could get it to grow, and obviously the better the lighting, the better it would grow. BUT you would be doing yourself a dis-service,  and I think you would end up disappointed with the net results. Better growing and flowering demands better conditions, ie. Lots of the right kind of lighting, fresh air flow, and tossing kitty outdoors. LOL fair warning friend, growing is addictive big time. It really takes on a life of it's own, and soon it owns you. :hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 6, 2008)

No it isn't possible if you want any buds... You have to have a lot of light for it to not stretch and once you want to start flowering it must have 12 hours of absolute darkness with 0 interuptions... It might work as just a house plant only but it wouldn't look like much... Sorry...


----------



## andy52 (Sep 6, 2008)

dang if i don't believethat.my girlfriend said she never thought she would be jealous of some stupid plants,lol.guess i do spend alot of my day studying,learning and taking care of my babies.its the 1st thing on my mind when i wake up in the morn.crazy huh?i am just so happy to be able to grow some killer smoke and never have to buy it again.but it does cost alot to get into and to stay in it.nutes are cheap,but you figure your time,elec.bill,keeping people out of that area of your home.it is a passion,for sure and i love it.just wish i had started when i was younger.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 6, 2008)

haha exactly andy52! im 18 and glad i can start now so that when im older i can master all of the techniques and grow some high quality dank!


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho radioguy123,
> You could get it to grow, and obviously the better the lighting, the better it would grow. BUT you would be doing yourself a dis-service, and I think you would end up disappointed with the net results. Better growing and flowering demands better conditions, ie. Lots of the right kind of lighting, fresh air flow, and tossing kitty outdoors. LOL fair warning friend, growing is addictive big time. It really takes on a life of it's own, and soon it owns you. :hubba:
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
Thats is for sure  :hubba:


----------



## Dylan stoner (Sep 6, 2008)

:hubba: hi there m8 just been reading ur post i noticed the one about being addicted to growing that is very true my friend this is my 3rd time growing i tried to stop it but got sick of soild so had to start growing again just potted 5 w-w but got to wait 11 weeks i think its a buzz just bringing them up from seed to veg then flower to smoke just like us you keep it up bro.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Im currently on my very first grow.. Started with 2 seeds... 1 was male.. R.I.P. and the other is about 2 weeks into flowering. I use an all natural method I picked up from a friend of mine from Africa... The only thing I got from the store was a pot and $2.00 Soil...

My girl is doing JUST FINE!! She's starting to bud up now and they look wonderful!! Only light I use comes from the window! The only "nutrient" I use is 50% water/50% Morning Urine ahhaha.. Like my friend said "Ganja has been growing way before stores sold fertilizer." 

The time of year will effect you because you can only get the long hours of  sunlight needed in the summer... My plant is flowering now on its own i'm guessing because autumn is coming.. I have no "grow room", no lights, no store brought nutrients, Shoot, My fan broke in the veg stage so I dont even have that.. I admit I am IN LOVE with growing.. Its 3am and im reading everything I can on this site... I will have a small yield... I already can tell.. but its my first plant.. And i'm proud and happy with it either way... 

I will be switching to the expensive methods next go around, This was just a trial, I didnt think I could do it... I will continue to only use my urine for my plant... My friend said it develops a oneness between you and your girl, Like.. A bond that cant be broken haha.. Im gonna get a HPS light for more controlled grow... Other than that its all me and water 

Yea.. You can grow with basically NOTHING! Thats the way earth works.. Animals pissin and shittin on the ground been gettin the job done wayyy before Stores sold Nutes... 

I'll post pics of my girl tomorrow...


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just get the 150 watt HPS light for $20 and have a good grow.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it a special lamp you need for those? And where could I get a 20 dollar HPS.. I only have one plant, I wont be expanding until I move next month, But I would like a larger yield...


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Im currently on my very first grow.. Started with 2 seeds... 1 was male.. R.I.P. and the other is about 2 weeks into flowering. I use an all natural method I picked up from a friend of mine from Africa... The only thing I got from the store was a pot and $2.00 Soil...
> 
> My girl is doing JUST FINE!! She's starting to bud up now and they look wonderful!! Only light I use comes from the window! The only "nutrient" I use is 50% water/50% Morning Urine ahhaha.. Like my friend said "Ganja has been growing way before stores sold fertilizer."
> 
> ...



  I gotta' give you credit for your valient effort, but once you've 'actually' grown mj, in a conducive manner, that "will" yield you some quality smoke, you will come to realize how silly that post really is... "NO offense".. I'm not trying to discourage you, or berate you in any manner.  But we just don't want to be mis=leading anyone into believing that your methods are going to be either sufficient or productive. 
  There is a LOT more to producing quality mj than dropping a seed in a pot of dirt and pissing on it..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

if its just for another house plant then yes probably - never tried so can't say for sure

if its for growing bud you may experience problems like stretching and thin falling over plants with very little bud on. some of the best advice I was given was that you plants produce THC to protect themselves from the sunlight. The plant won't produce as much if its just under an incandescant light, so you may be very dissapointed.

Also don't forget, if its out on show you really need to make sure everyone who sees it is ok with it. Best to keep them private in my opinion


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 30, 2008)

dudes growin' some peeweed herman lolololololololol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2008)

hahah on overgrow wasnt their a piss threads saying how good it was and alot of people saying theyre crazy, dude you said your feeding it piss in your house hahaha sorry man but that sounds nasty.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> My girl is doing JUST FINE!! She's starting to bud up now and they look wonderful!! Only light I use comes from the window! The only "nutrient" I use is 50% water/50% Morning Urine ahhaha.. Like my friend said "Ganja has been growing way before stores sold fertilizer."


 
Did your friend at least wait until you left before he started to laugh uncontrollably? I pee in my house too, but that's in the bathroom, where the flushable toilet is.


----------



## tom thumb (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought a 70w hps "patio" light that you screw to the wall, it would easily grow one plant, I use it too keep my moms going now. it cost 80 bucks at home depot here in Canada, you can probably get it cheaper in the U.S, on a side note the also sold low wattage MH and MV lights for around the same, they are all one compact little unit ballast inside actually wish i knew about  them sooner


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 30, 2008)

Yo Ho Chips Deluxe,

  I think right up front we need to say welcome to you. This is a great site and your bound to find tons of great info and friends as we all seem to have somethings in common. Do take a few moments to peruse the site rules as they are easy and few, but work for all of us ya know ?

Now for the class on Urine, and it's uses, LOL. :rofl:

Urine contains large amounts of urea, an excellent source of nitrogen for plants.

Gardening Urine has applications in gardening and agriculture as a fertilizer. Gardeners often recommend a dilution of 10-20 parts water to one of urine for application to plants and flower beds during the growing season; undiluted urine can chemically burn the roots of some species. Urine typically contains more than 50% of the nitrogen and phosphorus and potassium content of whole sewage, and is widely considered as good as or better than commercially-available chemical fertilisers or stabilised sludge from sewage plants. Urine is also used in composting to increase the nitrogen content of the mulch, accelerating the composting process and increasing its final nutrient values.


Hope that this helps you


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

My friend from Africa was basically saying that same thing, But no way I was gonna be able to break it down that much... You have really lost touch with Nature if Urine and plant growing seems weird or nasty to you.. Thats the original way its done.... Just like Co2.. Plants love Human/Animal Excretions... We love the oxygen they give off... I've seen people use Bat **** and all kind of chemicals and have no problem smoking it.. And they dont think its disgusting... And my urine is already well laced with even more THC lmao.. Not sure if that helps for anything.. But i havent seen an unhealthy leaf yet... A couple white tips on the bottom plants.. (Supposedly usin my urine will make it the smoothest smoke ever... not sure yet but its growin great)


I did find some nonsense yesterday that told me to remove (just a few) of my fan leaves.... And Like I said i'm in 2-3 weeks flowering... I snipped a couple off... Found this site later on.... And everything says I shouldnt have done that.. Well now its done.. Im sure she'll still be okay tho..


----------



## spacecake (Sep 30, 2008)

I think these floros getting really good no heat low power  have one each side in a norm lampshade if thats all you can do  But we all have learnt Me thinks big Lamp big Bud ..........There are I think 6 main factors for good yield  Cant remember all but check for closet growers great book to get the basics 

Peace


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I didnt think I could do it... I will continue to only use my urine for my plant... My friend said it develops a oneness between you and your girl, Like.. A bond that cant be broken haha..


 
Remind me to NEVER smoke a joint with u.



			
				Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Yea.. You can grow with basically NOTHING! Thats the way earth works.. Animals pissin and shittin on the ground been gettin the job done wayyy before Stores sold Nutes...


 

Chip, Chip,Chip...

Sure, you can grow by just throwin' seeds in dirt and "pissin" on the plants for ferts. But, it will not produce waht you are looking for,imho.

I mean, cmon man, there has been LEAPS and BOUNDS of new,better and PROVEN techniques in the Horticulteral field. I can also walk to places,like folks have since time began, but technology has given me a nice Chevy Truck. It is better then walking 100 miles.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> My friend from Africa was basically saying that same thing, But no way I was gonna be able to break it down that much... You have really lost touch with Nature if Urine and plant growing seems weird or nasty to you.. Thats the original way its done.... Just like Co2.. Plants love Human/Animal Excretions... We love the oxygen they give off... I've seen people use Bat **** and all kind of chemicals and have no problem smoking it.. And they dont think its disgusting... And my urine is already well laced with even more THC lmao.. Not sure if that helps for anything.. But i havent seen an unhealthy leaf yet... A couple white tips on the bottom plants.. (Supposedly usin my urine will make it the smoothest smoke ever... not sure yet but its growin great)
> 
> 
> I did find some nonsense yesterday that told me to remove (just a few) of my fan leaves.... And Like I said i'm in 2-3 weeks flowering... I snipped a couple off... Found this site later on.... And everything says I shouldnt have done that.. Well now its done.. Im sure she'll still be okay tho..


 
I'm now convinced that you are Howard Stern, back here with a new username.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 30, 2008)

I would sure love to see those pictures.

Urine is not the natural way or the way it is done in nature, in nature plants roots recieve minerals mainly from fungi and microbes and other decomposing organic matter, not from urine.  There is a big difference in animal waste and human waste.  Animal waste is going to only contain pre-digested organic matter because, say a cow, only eats grass.  I can bet that your diet is filled with chemicals, being a human it is inevitable.  When your body can not make use of those chemicals they are passed as waste.  

Also urine is very rich in Organic nitrogen, good for vegging, but not so good for flowering.  I do not think I would agree that urine is considered as good as commerical nutes, unless you are talking miracle grow


----------



## BigTree420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I did find some nonsense yesterday that told me to remove (just a few) of my fan leaves.... And Like I said i'm in 2-3 weeks flowering... I snipped a couple off... Found this site later on.... And everything says I shouldnt have done that.. Well now its done.. Im sure she'll still be okay tho..


 

yea it shouldnt hurt the plant 2 much but its deff better 2 leave them on because the fan leaves collect all the sunlight for the buds...chopping them off just makes less spots for the plant 2 collect light...if the plant doesnt need them anymore they will wilt, die and fall off....no snipping or picking nesicary until harvest my friend!:watchplant: :bong2:


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

I have the pictures up, check em out, i made a Thread for the marijuanapassion patented "Piss Plant" Hahaha...

I honestly didnt think it would cause such a hilarious uproar.. its even an article in hightimes about growing using ur own urine as fertilizer.. *Shrugs*


----------



## spacecake (Sep 30, 2008)

Depends how much beer ya drink


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 30, 2008)

:watchplant: :hitchair:  





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I gotta' give you credit for your valient effort, but once you've 'actually' grown mj, in a conducive manner, that "will" yield you some quality smoke, you will come to realize how silly that post really is... "NO offense".. I'm not trying to discourage you, or berate you in any manner. But we just don't want to be mis=leading anyone into believing that your methods are going to be either sufficient or productive.
> There is a LOT more to producing quality mj than dropping a seed in a pot of dirt and pissing on it..


----------



## omnigr33n (Sep 30, 2008)

radioguy123 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to grow decent bud indoors with no special lights? Just treat it like a regular house plant.



Yes, but it will take much longer and the yields as you have already learned would be meager at best.  If you have to leave it like a house plant, make sure that i at least get some direct sunlight everyday.  More light = Healthier plant = bigger buds = more blazed you.

I am currently growing like 3 plants under a couple of cfls in a tight controlled space.  However, I  try to supplement the lack of adequate lighting at night by placing my plants in direct sunlight throughout the day.  I also take a bunch of dead leaves and crush them to a fine powdery mulch and mix them in with the soil every so often.  Heck, I am even considering watering with diluted urine.  Why not?  It does make all the difference.

If you don't want to spend the extra time and money to really grow a super fat yield then I highly recommend some sort of simple supplemental activity to help with your plants.  Just leaving them to grow by themselves will really be disappointing in the end.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

I can.............kind of.........understand the diluted urine deal for outdoor plants, but for indoor???? Is this some sort of elaborate joke??


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

To balance the pH of an acidic soil, crush some egg-shells and soak them in water. Then strain out the shells and pour the water over your plants.

A soil rich in Nitrogen will increase internodal growth in the stems of developing young marijuana plants.

Urine is an excellent source of Nitrogen for marijuana plants, but as it is too concentrated to apply directly, it should always be diluted with water. -_concept420_

Its not gross for a plant to give us oxygen, its not gross for us to give them Co2.. Its not gross to give them bat ****... This is all me and my plant.. Bonnie & CLyde... And the sun... rofl...


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude, urine smells like uhhh piss.

Your house must stink.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Not at all.. Honestly, All I needed was foul stench for me to kall it quits.... Im kinda particular about that... I also give her a draining every two weeks... *Shrugs* To each his own... I'm not pushing my method on anybody, I want it to be known that I came here to get your methods... I'm glad my plant is growing al-naturel but I want it bigger, fuller.. I just wanna show what I have.. Doesnt smell like piss.. I worry about my puppy pissin.. My plants goood..


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 30, 2008)

youll be really dissapointed with the results but then again its a piss poor grow and will have piss poor harvest. So IMO get a light or 2 and have at it to the point that youll end up with more than a half a bowl pack and have pissed away your time and well effort-less grow.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Time was well invested I learned ALOT... To be a pot-smoker you really arent too positive.. Everything bad or good can be used for further advancement... 

I didnt take this serious, I'm just a smoker, I threw 2 seeds in my girlfriends cactus plant one day... Just seeing it grow and do what it has done has made me appreciate the **** I smoke ALOT more.. A simple version of the process is the gateway to knowledge in a brand new subject... Time well spent Dubbaman... Time well spent...


----------



## Lucas (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually, I gave my friend 2 seedlings in large yogurt cups, at the beginning of this grow season.  
He has absolutely no growing experience or knowledge.  I ran him over the basics in about 5 min and told him to stick them in a south facing window, till he can get them outside.

I saw him for the first time since then about a week ago. He showed me the 2 plants, which were each about a foot tall.  He never did move them outside, he just kept them by his S facing window for their whole lives.  They each had about 3 decent buds on them probably each weighing 2 grams each (dry).  Other than the size, the plants looked very healthy.  He still had the plants in the two little yogurt cups I gave them to him in.  I'm sure he could have increased the size of the plant 10 fold just by putting them in proper sized pots. 

Moral of the story is YES you can grow weed indoors, by a window.
You can even get some decent bud.  
Really though, It's not a practical method unless you just want a little hobby and a half oz at most by harvest time.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I didnt take this serious


Obviously


I took even my first grow serious. I wanted results that were going to keep me from have to go through the hassles and :**: of getting off the street. Sure now you know you can grow and flower a plant, but other than starving it and not supplying enough light all you have figured out is that you can grow a plant and going through 3-4 months of trouble with care and maintenance for a bowl pack is a real waste of a learning experience IMHO. Just wait you still have to wait for that baby to dry and cure before its ready  No point in doing it half arsed if your going to do it is all I'm saying she looks fine as plants go and I'm not even ragging on you for the piss as your N, but if you were wanting to grow to be a self sufficient smoker then you missed the mark on the "attempt."


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe that would make you sad... Maybe you consider that a total bummer...  Im more optimistic.. Everythings gonna be alright Dubbaman... Dont worry.. It always seems to work itself out doesnt it... Its only life..  Dont be mad at life, Be happy my plant is living with a full green body and pretty white hairs, Its beautiful wether or not I set her on fire.. Alot of hate in you Dubba... Lotta hate..


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 1, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> .. Alot of hate in you Dubba... Lotta hate..



LoL.  People are just turned off from the way you are treating that plant man.  Don't you know its pretty much freakin sacred around here.  You cant just go pissing on it and **** ..lol  (I know ur not actually pissing on it).


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 1, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I didnt take this serious, I'm just a smoker, I threw 2 seeds in my girlfriends cactus plant one day


 
This guy is joking with all of you.  How would you water (and by that, I mean "piss on") a cactus/weed plant without killing one or the other or both?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

How could you still imagine what the the plant should look like when I showed you what it DOES look like.. Look to your left... Thats my plant... Never had a dead or yellow leaf.... Never had leafs curling up... Any of the health problems i've seen here my plant has had none. Except for the fact that she didnt grow huge... She is a very healthy midget though haha...

I didnt go out and plan on growing weed... I put two seeds in a small wal-mart cactus my girl has..  Then it started to grow... While doing research I found out Diluted piss is just as good, if not better than the store stuff.. I cant totally disagree since this is my first plant and its never looked sickly.. Alot of guys here talk about nute-burn and all kinds of stuff, I havent experienced that, But I bet I will once I get store nutrients... 

P.S... One plant was a boy, That and the cactus I killed when I had to re-pot the girl... Believe me.. When my friend suggested urine I had the same reaction as you.. It even sounds like a joke... Instead of me thinking it was a joke for the next 2 years I just did some reading... And its very common, indoor and outdoor... I'd be an idiot to consider it a joke after seeing it work... You  can continue with the joke tho EnhancementSmoker...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 1, 2008)

> While doing research I found out Diluted piss is just as good, if not better than the store stuff.. I cant totally disagree since this is my first plant and its never looked sickly..



I thought you said your friend in africa told you about the piss?


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

Personally I don't see why people have a problem with using urine. It doesn't matter what techonology your using or how advanced it is but if you want to use organic fertilizers I think urine is a great way forward. Thanks KinkKahuna for sharing that info with us. I really find the squeemish 'eewwww' response to be quite pathetic to this matter


----------



## poopsie (Oct 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> some of the best advice I was given was that you plants produce THC to protect themselves from the sunlight.


Ahh, I didn't know that!  Thanks for passing that advice onto the rest of us, Thorn.

I don't have a powerful light yet.  I want to get one, but for my first grow I almost feel like I should earn the right to buy fancy equipment for growing.  Like, I'll kind of feel stupid buying a bunch of stuff when I've never even harvested before.  Plus, I think it might help the learning process to do one grow on the most basic level so that when you get into the bigger stuff you fully understand WHY you're using them.  I mean, it's one thing to take advice from someone, and it's another to really see it for yourself on your own plant.  For instance, about a week ago I went to a gardening store and bought nearly every Fox Farm nutrient (didn't get Open Sesame).  And after I went home I felt kind of poserish.  My plant was almost two weeks into flowering with not much on her, and after I gave her a good dose of flowering nutes I noticed almost overnight the amount of bud sites on her double.  So then I was like, "Okay, now I see why this stuff is better than just molasses and whatever else I've got lying around."

So, I really think for a new grower maybe the best thing is to start out using next to nothing.  Do the labor of just getting a plant to survive on little, so that when you start using high quality equipment you have a more substantial understanding of what makes the difference.  

That being said, I totally think it's a good thing when experienced growers burst their bubbles a little bit and inform them that they will not be holding pop cans up against their kolas unless they want to get laughed at!


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes he did.. But I wasnt just about to put piss inside my little plant that was growing hahaha... So I got online.. Did some reading... Then I decided to do it...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2008)

poopsie said:
			
		

> So, I really think for a new grower maybe the best thing is to start out using next to nothing.  Do the labor of just getting a plant to survive on little, so that when you start using high quality equipment you have a more substantial understanding of what makes the difference.



I guess it depends on how serious you are about this growing thing.  I did just the opposite and am glad that I did.  I read and took notes for months.  I set aside money for my project.  I made 2 small closets into one larger one.  I chose a strain.  I made a "shopping list" and started looking for good deals.  When I had everything I needed, I put my closet together.  My closet has changed very little from the original design. Not to say that I haven't made mistakes along the way, I've made many, but I continue to learn.  

My feeling was that I was trying to grow a product that I was paying $300-400 an oz for--to me it was worth learning all I could and going about this in the best way possible, using materials, methods, and techniques that were tried and true.  I guess that I wanted my first crop to be more than an experiment, I wanted it to be a success.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 1, 2008)

......been gone for awhile, doing wood chores........thought I'd check out the new posts........been reading some of these to my wife and cracking her up.....but.....urine does smell more in the morning......how about after you have had your coffee?.........I also have only ONE female and she is now inside the house, moved from the fiberglass greenhouse because of light questions.......she is now in front of a window, full southern exposure, getting organic black strap molasses and bat guano tea........tried to look at the buds with a jewelers loop but my hands shake so bad I can't focus......dang.....she is a 'bubblegumer' and I'm planning on harvesting in early November.....she showed hairs in early September but I am not going to 'pee' on her.....


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to go take a crap on my plants.  Manure is good fertilizer, right?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

Of course it is, Do you really have to ask.. I'm sure its a proper way to do it... Ya dont just cop a squat over your plant.. Whats wrong with you??? And dont give me the first answer you think of... Whats REALLY wrong with you........ Go Deeper..


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 1, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Alot of hate in you Dubba... Lotta hate..


 Not so much as you think my friend its really more anger, of a battle between good and bad days for me, its a bi-polar problem steming form abusive and neglectful upbringing yadda yadda. And i can see how you may have taken an honest post that was ment to be more on the jestfull side than as any type of advice driven statement. As i said it is mo and how i would have gone about it. but to each his own.


----------

